# Physical Empathy



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually am indifferent to others' suffering. This gives me a good ability to administer first aid, and to keep a cool head when need be.

A few times in my life, right now included, I have experienced a strange phenomenon. When individuals tell me of their ailments, I experience the same.
e.g., Last week this casual acquaintance of mine told me of a chest cold he was suffering. The next morning, I coughed out a splotch of congealed blood. 1.) I never hack up blood 2.) No, I didn't catch his cold.

Now, my father is complaining of some minor tendinitis. Wonder of wonders, my forearm is a tad sore in the exact same place.

And others.

Q1: What the heck is happening?
Q2: Has anyone heard of this or something similar?
Q3: How can I make this useful?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Q1: Who knows
Q2; yes, a lot of people will take on symptoms of others. 
Q3: get a sponsor and track the events on a live journal with video and make lewd gestures and comments...


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I usually am indifferent to others' suffering. This gives me a good ability to administer first aid, and to keep a cool head when need be.
> 
> A few times in my life, right now included, I have experienced a strange phenomenon. When individuals tell me of their ailments, I experience the same.
> e.g., Last week this casual acquaintance of mine told me of a chest cold he was suffering. The next morning, I coughed out a splotch of congealed blood. 1.) I never hack up blood 2.) No, I didn't catch his cold.
> ...


It's strange because I sometimes experience the same thing when I look at others' injuries. Mostly, it's when I see particularly nasty cuts or gashes. I usually feel some kind of jolt in my heart. One time, a friend of mine was depressed and spiraling into worse and worse conditions. It's possible I was already on the path, but I soon experienced three or four of the darkest months of my life. 

A1: Not really sure. However, I'm curious how often this occurs. Right now, it seems to me that it's still like Lance's 666 sightings (on both of our accounts, really). 
A2: Apart from the "pure coincidence" thought, I also thought of mirror-touch synesthesia. However, if this were what you had, you would be unusual, as mirror-touch synesthetes have a higher empathy quotient, I think. 
A3: Start a new religion? I have no idea.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Somatic symptoms some times happen when people feel guilty or are scared of an illness.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Somatic symptoms some times happen when people feel guilty or are scared of an illness.


Yes, I see. But I do not feel guilty, nor am I scared of an illness. It's not like when hypochondriacs complain of having a new disease every week........



Llixgrijb said:


> A3: Start a new religion? I have no idea.


Hmmmm. Maybe you and Daylight want to be goddesses?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm already a goddess. ( sorry roud
You don't have to be aware of it. 
It's your subconscious acting out on your body.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with daylight on this, I'm already a goddess. I even have my own propaganda poster, somewhere. 

Now bow and worship me. :dry::laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Yeah, I'm with daylight on this, I'm already a goddess. I even have my own propaganda poster, somewhere.
> 
> Now bow and worship me. :dry::laughing:


Ooh, sounds a little s&m-like. The safe word is "pandora"

In the meantime while I'm trying to start this new religion, I'll have to solicit the skills of my ENFJ friends. They can be my bishops.
:crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Easily solved... You "goddesses" are not acknowledged. In deities of sorts, the main point is having command, and if you cannot control the simplest of life-forms, you cannot claim to be a deity. I can command numerous lifeforms, of which some are sentient, yet, I also do not claim a god-like prowess. Why? You may ask, is because gods hold an immortality, which is infeasible in terms of mortal beings. So until that day - SNOOCHIE BOOCHIES.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha, got me on the command point, Neph, but I must say that gods in several cultures were not immortal. Norse gods were probably the most mortal, in that one had actually been killed, and I believe they required regular replenishment of life force. Osiris was killed, though he became the lord of the underworld. The Aztec gods, if I remember correctly, required replenishment of life force as well, though I don't think they were thought to die without it.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Haha, got me on the command point, Neph, but I must say that gods in several cultures were not immortal. Norse gods were probably the most mortal, in that one had actually been killed, and I believe they required regular replenishment of life force. Osiris was killed, though he became the lord of the underworld. The Aztec gods, if I remember correctly, required replenishment of life force as well, though I don't think they were thought to die without it.


All those Gods are what? Gods! and the replenishment of life-force? Oh yes, A matter of nourishment, which, if I am correct, only occurs when the person is alive to be sustained. Oisiris, was defeated, and rejuvinated as lady/lord of the underworld (judge of passing pharaohic souls etc.) As for Val Halla and the Norse Gods, which are you talking about? Loki? Who was condemned to eternal punishment underground?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> All those Gods are what? Gods! and the replenishment of life-force? Oh yes, A matter of nourishment, which, if I am correct, only occurs when the person is alive to be sustained. Oisiris, was defeated, and rejuvinated as lady/lord of the underworld (judge of passing pharaohic souls etc.) As for Val Halla and the Norse Gods, which are you talking about? Loki? Who was condemned to eternal punishment underground?


Loki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Baldr was murdered by Loki. 

Though the others, I agree, are weak points.

Ed.: Ragnarok predicts the death of several other gods, such as Odin and Thor.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

But was Baldr a true God? His murder was a precipitative to Ragnarök, which is as of yet unsecured by Norse mythology. Yet, was Baldr a God?

I know Wiki states Baldr as the god of beauty, but in the Norse line, it was mostly Danish belief that dictated Baldr as a god/goddess of beauty. This compared to other mythos as the slain being Baldr. Not as a godess, which Loki would traditionally deceive.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> But was Baldr a true God? His murder was a precipitative to Ragnarök, which is as of yet unoccured by Norse mythology. Yet, was Baldr a God?


1.) I have seen no sources which claim Baldr was not a true god. 

2.) Definition of "god": 

1 capitalized : the supreme or ultimate reality: as *a:* the Being perfect in power, wisdom, and goodness who is worshipped as creator and ruler of the universe *b* Christian Science : the incorporeal divine Principle ruling over all as eternal Spirit : infinite Mind 
2: a being or object believed to have more than natural attributes and powers and to require human worship; specifically : one controlling a particular aspect or part of reality
3: a person or thing of supreme value
4: a powerful ruler

I do not see anything that requires a god to be immortal, so I do not see how Baldr was not a true god.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Fair enough... I maintain my pantheon does not acknowledge you, LOL. :tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Fair enough... I maintain my pantheon does not acknowledge you, LOL. :tongue:


Heathen! :tongue:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Heathen? Kiss my arse love..


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Llixgrijb said:


> Heathen! :tongue:


My pantheon acknowledges you.

Your ego admits you into my religion.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes. Baldr was one of the Aesir. Therefore he was a god.


----------

